# workboots for ice - any suggestions?



## Jessie C. (Feb 10, 2011)

My midrange Dakotas (from Mark's Work Warehouse) aren't bad inside, but are dangerously useless on ice. The fall I had today that could have gotten me run over was the final straw - these boots have got to go.

Can anyone suggest a brand and model of boot that isn't insanely expensive, but has at least some traction on ice? I'm not looking for an insulated boot, but whatever it is should be available in an 8" height.

Thanks much

Jessie


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've seen slip over "cleats" for ice that one slides over their footwear. Just slip them over when going outside when there's ice.
My wife uses them and approves.

Example: 
http://www.shoeicecleats.com/


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

gutter screws:smartass:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't tried these but Duluth usually has pretty good stuff.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...s-shoes-mens-boots/mens-shoes-mens-boots.aspx


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Anything that grabs on ice won't be usable indoors. Cleats are the way to go, unless you're into carrying extra sets of boots.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

griz said:


> I haven't tried these but Duluth usually has pretty good stuff.
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...s-shoes-mens-boots/mens-shoes-mens-boots.aspx



Good suggestion however I suspect the OP is from Canada since he mentioned his current boots are from Mark's Work Wearhouse.

To the OP, if you put your location in your profile it helps with the answers you'll get


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

My personal favorite is my pair of "Corks":

http://loggingsupply.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/45_118/products_id/116

We had some roofers show up wearing these to do a shake job one winter...the GC threw them off the job.

Seriously, the slip-on cleats, like Stabilicers or YakTraks, are probably the best way to go unless you're outside all day.


----------



## Jessie C. (Feb 10, 2011)

DecksEtc said:


> ...To the OP, if you put your location in your profile it helps with the answers you'll get


Thanks, Decks. Profile changed.

I was hoping to bypass the slip on cleats - but the way I feel after that fall yesterday, I'm going to give them a go. 

After looking at my boots, I realize they are worse shape than I thought, and need to be replaced anyways.

Anyone have experience with boots from STC? They have some sole tech they call "Fire and Ice", which is supposed to have some traction on ice. Or so they allege.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Golf shoes work best :thumbsup:


----------



## healdman45 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love my yak track pros. They work awesome


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

greg24k said:


> Golf shoes work best :thumbsup:


Agreed, I have been wearing spike less golf shoes instead of dress shoes with a suit for 5 years or so.
(the 3 or 4 times a year I wear a suit)


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

what about dakota "tarantula" grip boots, that line is supposed to be designed for ice and wet slippery surfaces, ive tried em on but they feel like platform shoes with the really thick sole


----------



## Jessie C. (Feb 10, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> what about dakota "tarantula" grip boots, that line is supposed to be designed for ice and wet slippery surfaces, ive tried em on but they feel like platform shoes with the really thick sole


Sound ideal for disco, then. 

I'm going to go check them out this weekend. Too bad Mark's no longer has it's lifetime guarantee on boots. I guess it was getting expensive for them to replace everyone's boots every six months or so, free of charge. :laughing:

I dug out my Yaktrax, and slipped them on my boots this a.m. They worked like a charm. Still have to get a new pair of boots, but at least I'll save myself some bruising.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Oct 22, 2007)

Ive been using galvanized gutter screws in my boots for years . 
I also have yak tracks and strap on river garters for fishing . 
John


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

The screws are a quick and dirty way to do it.

Don't laugh, but if you are serious, I would visit a tire shop and ask them about studding your soles. I'm betting that studded snow tires are more popular in Canada than here, although I use them.

They will be much smaller than the screws but should be as effective.

An old-timer told me that he was in Washington state long ago and people were offering winter tires with soft rubber that had walnut shells in the rubber. He said they worked well. He wasn't want to spin a yarn, but I'd have to see that to believe it.


----------



## rreodgg (Nov 18, 2007)

Look at MAGNUM boots. They are super light, safety toe and very aggressive sole. 

Regards, rredogg


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i was in at marks ww the other day, they still have a boot warrenty but its only for the 1st 100 days. it also depends on who you talk to at the store, the more laid back staff will replace the boot if the upper is falling apart. i think they generally look at the condition of the sole in regards the rest of the boot to compare how hard they've been worn though


----------



## Tee1up (Dec 16, 2012)

*Tarantula Disaster*

Avoid anything with the Tarantula Grip if you are thinking winter footwear. I have a pair of these and it is like walking with 2 pie-plates on your feet. I am surprised the boots don't come with a 911 auto-call system. 



woodworkbykirk said:


> what about dakota "tarantula" grip boots, that line is supposed to be designed for ice and wet slippery surfaces, ive tried em on but they feel like platform shoes with the really thick sole


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

My Red Wings aren't amazing on ice but i must say that for sure are a step up from anything else i have tried. (other than crampons)


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> i was in at marks ww the other day, they still have a boot warrenty but its only for the 1st 100 days. it also depends on who you talk to at the store, the more laid back staff will replace the boot if the upper is falling apart. i think they generally look at the condition of the sole in regards the rest of the boot to compare how hard they've been worn though


Just tell them they leak. If worst comes to worse, pour water in them and ***** about how wet your feet were all day:whistling
I get a pair exchanged every time I buy new ones pretty much.


----------

